# Charge IPAD



## lepapet (22 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous, depuis quelque temps mon IPAD 2 ne se charge que si il est éteint. J'ai aussi le problème que je n'arrive plus à le connecter à Itunes et de ce fait je ne peux plus le synchroniser.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Février 2014)

Sav...


----------

